# How to shave a dog?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I feel silly asking this question, but I need to shave the fur off of my dog around a hotspot that he has under his armpit area. I got a razor and then realized, I have not a clue how to do this. I tried applying the medication, without shaving him, but I don't think that I applied it good enough without shaving him first. So……how do I do this? Do I use shaving cream? A regular disposable razor blade? Shave in the direction of the fur, or does it matter? I am scared of hurting him. :help:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That's not a job I would try with a razor, I would use clippers.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh-no. This won't be an easy task. He doesn't do well with the sound of the clippers. Is it possible to treat the hotspot without shaving the area?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Oh-no. This won't be an easy task. He doesn't do well with the sound of the clippers. Is it possible to treat the hotspot without shaving the area?


You can use scissors and cut the hair really close - 1/4" or so. It's safer to do that than use a razor.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Oh-no. This won't be an easy task. He doesn't do well with the sound of the clippers. Is it possible to treat the hotspot without shaving the area?


Yes, it's possible, but it won't be as effective. Try desensitizing him to the sound of the clippers. Turn on the clippers, give him a treat, pet him, etc. until he's okay with the sound. Then try clipping the area; be firm about it and get help holding him if you have to. Every single dog I've ever groomed eventually gets used to the clippers, no matter how uneasy they are to begin with.

Don't try using a human razor, it won't work very well and one of you could end up bleeding. You could try very carefully with a pair of short, blunt-tipped scissors if all else fails. Good luck.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I feel silly asking this question, but I need to shave the fur off of my dog around a hotspot that he has under his armpit area. I got a razor and then realized, I have not a clue how to do this. I tried applying the medication, without shaving him, but I don't think that I applied it good enough without shaving him first. So……how do I do this? Do I use shaving cream? A regular disposable razor blade? Shave in the direction of the fur, or does it matter? I am scared of hurting him. :help:


I've always taken my dogs to the vet, and had a tech handle it if I needed this kind of thing done - just easier and they usually behaved a lot better there. (They know when someone knows what they are doing..) Would that be possible for you?
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Yes, it's possible, but it won't be as effective. Try desensitizing him to the sound of the clippers. Turn on the clippers, give him a treat, pet him, etc. until he's okay with the sound. Then try clipping the area; be firm about it and get help holding him if you have to. Every single dog I've ever groomed eventually gets used to the clippers, no matter how uneasy they are to begin with.
> 
> Don't try using a human razor, it won't work very well and one of you could end up bleeding. You could try very carefully with a pair of short, blunt-tipped scissors if all else fails. Good luck.


Human clippers usually come with several attachments. Make sure you use one so that you don't cut him. I agree with Freestep's advice.
One other thing: In the past I have found that hot spots are already bare so clipping wasn't necessary.
Good Luck.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will use scissors, and I feel greatly relieved not to have to use a razor blade. I usually let the vet handle this, but someone told me what to put on it to dry it up, and save us the trip, stress (for Brutus), and expense of the vet. 

Not all of it needs shaved, some of it under there has no hair, but part needs to be shaved.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a clipper, my mom gave it to me years ago, never used it until last week. Lakota has a hot spot on the base of her butt. My vet was on vacation and had a covering vet, rather than bring Lakota in and go thru the trauma, I clipped her myself and picked up the spray from them. It was a hack job for sure. She can be less than cooperative. I took her into the bathroom, closed the door and I was really suprised she stood still while I clipped her. 
Unfortunately now she gets suspicious when I come walking to her and looks at me like what are you going to do to me now.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just a quick word of advice as a vet tech and a groomer. The skin under the armpit area is very thin and easy to cut. Because it is loose for movement, its easy to actually cut the skin, this can be done with clippers and especially with scissors.
I have seen more dogs brought into vet for injuries from owners using scissors and getting the skin and then having a mess.
My suggestion is to take the dog to a groomer and have them just clip where you want. It might cost a few dollars, but much less than doing it yourself if you are not used to trimming around the elbow and under the leg, with clippers its bad enough, but with scissors you can really cut your dog.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> Just a quick word of advice as a vet tech and a groomer. The skin under the armpit area is very thin and easy to cut. Because it is loose for movement, its easy to actually cut the skin, this can be done with clippers and especially with scissors.
> I have seen more dogs brought into vet for injuries from owners using scissors and getting the skin and then having a mess.
> My suggestion is to take the dog to a groomer and have them just clip where you want. It might cost a few dollars, but much less than doing it yourself if you are not used to trimming around the elbow and under the leg, with clippers its bad enough, but with scissors you can really cut your dog.


I like this advice, I'll keep it in mind if I ever have a friend who comes forth with the same questions...


----------

